# os x file sharing... connection failed!



## bienwold (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello all,
I'm having a wee bit of a problem using file sharing.  

I have three mac's (2 ibooks A+B ppc, & 1 mini intel) all running leopard.  

I can connect the mini to ibook A, no problem and vice versa.  
However, ibook B, will not connect to the mini, but i can connect the mini to ibook B.

So, basically i can not connect ibook B, to the mini.. through the process of elimination, it would seem the problem is with the ibook B, since ibook A has no problems.

On ibook B, the mini shows up in the finder, but when i try to connect, it says 'connection failed'.  

I also tried cmd+k, but it says 'The text you entered does not appear to be a recognized URL format'.

Console has the following error messages every time i try to connect... '/system/library/coreservices/finder.app/contents/macos/finder 249:sharepointbroswer::handleopencallback returned 45'

This is also a fresh install of leopard, as i thought a fresh install would solve the problem... not.

Any help greatly appreciated.
bien.


----------



## mojobaer (May 8, 2008)

I have the exact same problem.

any ideas?


----------



## Satcomer (May 9, 2008)

The problem is the buggy included Firewall in Leopard. Try the sharing without the OS X Firewall to see if that works. Also bookmark the Apple document "Well Known" TCP and UDP ports used by Apple software products.


----------



## karldied (Apr 30, 2009)

Same problem as original poster. In Terminal, I can ping the machine that won't connect in the Finder. I have firewalls off (Apple Menu > System Preferences > Security > Firewall tab > "Allow all incoming connections" selected). Any other suggestions?


----------



## ipsissimus (May 13, 2009)

Same problem as original poster.I have three machines, the two running 10.5.5 are perfectly accessible from all the others, but the one running 10.5.6 is obstinately inaccessible.  Just upgraded this one to 10.5.7 in the hope it might help, but, alas, no improvement.  I have tried all the ideas/settings mentioned, but no dice.  

Help, please!


----------



## karldied (May 14, 2009)

The problem was resolved (gone) for me after a restart of the machine that wouldn't accept the file sharing request (it could 'see' others, but they couldn't connect to it). Good luck.


----------



## ipsissimus (May 15, 2009)

The problem is definitely of Apple's making, and it resides in the (buggy) firewall.  10.5.5 worked OK.  10.5.6 would NOT work, whatever one did.  Now, in 10.5.7, if you 'open' the firewall on the recalcitrant machine, file-sharing is restored!  
Come on, Apple, get it right!


----------



## potenuse (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey guys,

Found your thread while looking for a solution to my "connection failed" local network error after upgrade to 10.5.7 and wanted to share the fix that solved it for me:

sudo rm /System/Library/Filesystems/afpfs.fs
sudo ln -s /System/Library/Filesystems/AppleShare/afpfs.kext /System/Library/Filesystems/afpfs.fs


----------



## hashiru (Jun 30, 2009)

The symbolic link you recommended was already present on my system. The first command you gave would not have worked since the argument of the rm was a directory. Curious as to why you thought of this in the first place.


----------



## potenuse (Jun 30, 2009)

Hashiri
A little knowledge is a dangerous thing:
Quote:"The symbolic link you recommended was already present on my system. "
That's normal. The fix involves deleting it and recreating one.
Quote:"The first command you gave would not have worked since the argument of the rm was a directory."
It would and does work.
Quote:"Curious as to why you thought of this in the first place"
I'm curious as to why you bother commenting on fixes you obviously haven't tried and cluttering up forums like this one. Did you try? Did it solve your problem? If not, try to impress elsewhere with your partial understanding of bash.


----------



## hashiru (Jun 30, 2009)

I somehow forgot the sudo. I tried your exact commands and the link was indeed recreated, but I still can't connect. I do have File Sharing turned on on the target machine (MacBook Pro)

FWIW, I wasn't trying to show you up or show myself off, just trying to find an answer


----------



## potenuse (Jul 1, 2009)

OK. Which File Sharing Protocol are you using? AFP, FTP or SMB? I use SMB because I have a network with both PCs and Macs. Can you see the target computer in the finder sidebar? Can both computers access Internet? What are the netBIOS names of each? What workgroup are they attached to? What versions of Leopard are you using on each?


----------



## hashiru (Jul 1, 2009)

Potenuse,

File sharing with afp - I only use Windoze boxes at work (where I'm forced to 

I have two Leopard 10.5.7 macs: imac downstairs and macbook up here (on which I'm composing this message) - both are connected to the Internet using Airport (wpa2 network) with DHCP assigned I.P. addresses 10.0.1.xxx - typically 198, 199, 200. (These are not fixed to each machine - when we have power failures, it depends on the order in which the machines are rebooted)

The imac shows the macbook in the sidebar but can't connect at all and shows no volumes associated with the macbook icon there (i've never seen that until this whole issue cropped up)

The macbook now shows the imac in the sidebar and it actually has several volumes including my user on the imac. But, the folders (directories) under /Users/dick are only partially readable - all the original folders (created by the OS install - e.g. Music, Pictures, Documents, etc.) are marked with that annoying red plus sign. The folders that I have added myself are browsable and readable. WTF?

Neither machine has a netBios or workgroup assignment - I am not running Samba. As I mentioned above: both machines are using Leopard 10.5.7.

Okay, one last thing: the id command on the macbook produces:
uid=501(dick) gid=20(staff) groups=20(staff),101(com.apple.sharepoint.group.1),98(_lpadmin),81(_appserveradm),79(_appserverusr),80(admin)

The same command on the imac gives:
uid=502(dick) gid=20(staff) groups=20(staff),98(_lpadmin),102(com.apple.access_ssh),101(com.apple.sharepoint.group.1),103(com.apple.sharepoint.group.2),80(admin)

So my internal id is different on the two machines. Not sure if that is significant.


----------



## hashiru (Jul 1, 2009)

There I go again    I meant annoying red minus sign, of course.


----------



## potenuse (Jul 1, 2009)

OK. Sounds like everything is up and running.
The reason you can't access the User sub folders (annoying red minus) is because the default Sharings & Permissions forbid it (OSX Defaults). To change this :

1) Start at Macintosh HD\Users
2) Apple - I (for info)
3) Scroll down to Sharing and Permissions
4) Either create the necessary users for your two machines (recommended) and give them read & write access OR give the user "everyone" Read & Write access (not really very secure but hell its quicker)
5) (And this is a pain) You'll need to repeat steps 2 to 4 for each of the sub folders that you want to be able to access. I find this so annoying, I just have a network drop box that I push and pull from.

Hope this helps,

Cheers,
Potenuse


----------



## hashiru (Jul 1, 2009)

Right - I had done some such manipulation on the boot volume - Macintosh HD, but didn't realize it was required all the way down the hierarchy. Actually, I was going to try that, but didn't get around to it.

Of course, I still have the non-connection problem going the other way, but hopefully I'll be able to poke around and fix that.

Thanks


----------



## potenuse (Jul 1, 2009)

Just checked and there is a way to do it quicker:

At the bottom below sharing and permissions is a cog like symbol. If you click on it and then "Apply to enclosed items" after having set up the permissions the way you want, it cascades the permissions all the way down. I did this on my user folder and hey presto - full access.

Cheers,
Potenuse


----------



## Streaker (Nov 28, 2010)

I have this problem but I don't understand what to do. Do you have to program the computer or something?  What do I do with strange information you have provided?



Found your thread while looking for a solution to my "connection failed" local network error after upgrade to 10.5.7 and wanted to share the fix that solved it for me:

sudo rm /System/Library/Filesystems/afpfs.fs
sudo ln -s /System/Library/Filesystems/AppleShare/afpfs.kext /System/Library/Filesystems/afpfs.fs


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 28, 2010)

Those two commands are entered as you seem them in your terminal.
Copy and paste the first, then the second.
That first command will ask for your password, which you should type in (you won't see the password as you type, but just type it in) then press return. You may see a sudo warning about your password, so just type Y, and that command will complete. then copy/paste the second command, and you might be OK - not sure why that command would work, but whatever will help is a good thing...


----------



## potenuse (Nov 29, 2010)

The commands work because the file occasionally becomes corrupt. These commands force it to be rewritten.

The Terminal itself can be found in Applications > Utilities


----------

